# Manchester City - Juventus: 15 settembre 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Premium



## admin (5 Settembre 2015)

Inizia la fase a gironi della Champions League 2015/2016. La Juventus, finalista della scorsa stagione, riparte da una sfida molto molto complicata. I bianconeri si troveranno di fronte il Manchester City, che nel calciomercato estivo ha speso più di 200 milioni di euro.

Manchester City - Juventus, si gioca Martedì 15 Settembre 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Ethiad di Manchester.

Dove vedere Manchester City - Juventus in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Mediaset Premium. In abbonamento. La partita non sarà trasmessa in chiaro sulle reti Mediaset.


A seguire, news, commenti e informazioni


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inizia la fase a gironi della Champions League 2015/2016. La Juventus, finalista della scorsa stagione, riparte da una sfida molto molto complicata. I bianconeri si troveranno di fronte il Manchester City, che nel calciomercato estivo ha speso più di 200 milioni di euro.
> 
> Manchester City - Juventus, si gioca Martedì 15 Settembre 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Ethiad di Manchester.
> 
> ...


Per me finisce in pareggio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2015)

Attualmente una squadra in salute il City, mentre la Juventus tutto l'opposto, non dovrebbe cambiare molto tra 10 giorni ma mai dire mai.


----------



## markjordan (5 Settembre 2015)

goleada


----------



## Mou (5 Settembre 2015)

Che piacere giocare queste partite, non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Marchisio89 (5 Settembre 2015)

Purtroppo non potró vederla, anche se forse é meglio...


----------



## Djici (5 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Attualmente una squadra in salute il City, mentre la Juventus tutto l'opposto, non dovrebbe cambiare molto tra 10 giorni ma mai dire mai.



La Juve ha mai perso le prime tre partite ufficiali (anche se la supercoppa l'hanno vinta per dire la verita) ?


----------



## diavolo (5 Settembre 2015)

3-0


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Tutta la vita forza Juve. Li devono prendere a pallonate, non lasciargli spazi e colpire il più possibile. Devono sportivamente massacrarli.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Settembre 2015)

Ma cos'è sta nuova moda di tifare Juve ed Inter?
Per cortesia. Dopo quello che hanno fatto.


----------



## Butcher (6 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sta nuova moda di tifare Juve ed Inter?
> Per cortesia. Dopo quello che hanno fatto.



Senza parole.


----------



## wildfrank (6 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sta nuova moda di tifare Juve ed Inter?
> Per cortesia. Dopo quello che hanno fatto.



Si chiama ecumenismo.... salvo poi annullarti un goal 1 metro oltre la linea di porta e costarti uno scudetto, e il cielo solo sa quante altre amenità non avremmo incontrato se QUEL guardalinee non fosse stato un gobbo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sta nuova moda di tifare Juve ed Inter?
> Per cortesia. Dopo quello che hanno fatto.



Io sono della Roma , e mica faccio il tifo per loro , ho detto che pareggiano, e me lo vado a giocare, così se ci indovino ci faccio la plusvalenza


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

Spero finisca 30 a 0


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Settembre 2015)

Forza City tutta la vita. Da quando un milanista tifa Juve in Europa? Suvvia raga....


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Settembre 2015)

Allegri farà il possibile per evitare una goleada.
Ma al 90% il City li asfalta, non c'è proprio paragone.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero finisca 30 a 0


----------



## BlackAndWhite (6 Settembre 2015)

Il city questo anno e veramente temibile..ha un super attaco e fa un gran calcio


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sta nuova moda di tifare Juve ed Inter?
> Per cortesia. Dopo quello che hanno fatto.



Concordo.


----------



## Djici (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero finisca 30 a 0



3 stelle contro 0 

E tutte sul campo


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Non vedo cosa ci sia di scandaloso nel tifare Juventus in Europa. L'ho fatto anche l'anno scorso dopo l'eliminazione dell'Arsenal. Vi ho spiegato più volte il mio punto di vista a livello calcistico e di sportività, non mi va di ripetere le stesse cose. Tra l'altro mi ha entusiasmato il tipo di programmazione avuto dalla Juventus negli ultimi tre anni, i vari nuovi innesti e sono uno dei pochi supporter di Allegri, che ritengo sottovalutato come tecnico. Oltre questo metteteci il fattore che le squadre di figurine senza blasone come City e PSG proprio non le reggo. E' anche colpa loro se oggi qualunque cesso costa dai 30M in su. 

Quindi mi auguro che sovvertano tutti questi assurdi pronostici e ne escano vincitori già in Inghilterra.


----------



## BlackAndWhite (6 Settembre 2015)

Chi ama il calcio non puo fare tifo per manchester city e psg


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> Chi ama il calcio non puo fare tifo per manchester city e psg



Ma per il Moenchenglabach e il Siviglia sì  scherzo


----------



## BlackAndWhite (6 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ma per il Moenchenglabach e il Siviglia sì  scherzo



per le altre magari si..ma il city proprio no


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> per le altre magari si..ma il city proprio no



 ,


----------



## Djici (6 Settembre 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> Chi ama il calcio non puo fare tifo per manchester city e psg



Hai pure ragione, ma chi ama il calcio non puo tifare Juventus 
Purtroppo nessun asteroide in vicinanza 

Quindi voto per il meno peggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2015)

Impresa di Alleghér.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> Chi ama il calcio non puo fare tifo per manchester city e psg



Esatto. Son sicuro che scollerete le figurine dal loro album insulso


----------



## Mou (6 Settembre 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] se la Juve fa risultato in Inghilterra insulto il City-album davanti a tutti


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> @Renegade se la Juve fa risultato in Inghilterra insulto il City-album davanti a tutti



Dovete farlo per me che son ormai l'unico a pensare PSG e City siano un'accozzaglia di figurine


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Dovete farlo per me che son ormai l'unico a pensare PSG e City siano un'accozzaglia di figurine



magari fossimo noi come loro, altro che figurine.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> magari fossimo noi come loro, altro che figurine.



Li avessimo noi non sarebbero figurine, farebbero parte di un progetto sportivo


----------



## Marilson (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero finisca 30 a 0



esattamente. Devono essere uccisi e demoliti


----------



## Aragorn (7 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sta nuova moda di tifare Juve ed Inter?
> Per cortesia. Dopo quello che hanno fatto.



Amen fratello


----------



## juventino (7 Settembre 2015)

Finirà tanto a poco.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Li avessimo noi non sarebbero figurine, farebbero parte di un progetto sportivo



Guarda che il progetto degli sceicchi non è molto diverso da quello di Berlusconi degli anni 90, vanno sul mercato a cercare di prendere ciò che di meglio c'è a prezzi gonfiati , finora secondo me quello che stanno sbagliando sia quelli del city che quelli del psg sono solo i rispettivi allenatori, ma non capisco perché da voi i campioni farebbero parte di un progetto sportivo e da loro sono figurine, e non mi cacciare la storia del blasone perché il blasone nello sport lo si costruisce non scende dall'alto per divina provvidenza, non ci sono squadre nate blasonate anche voi siete diventati una delle 2-3 squadre più vincenti del mondo grazie allo "sceicco" Berlusconi.


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Guarda che il progetto degli sceicchi non è molto diverso da quello di Berlusconi degli anni 90, vanno sul mercato a cercare di prendere ciò che di meglio c'è a prezzi gonfiati , finora secondo me quello che stanno sbagliando sia quelli del city che quelli del psg sono solo i rispettivi allenatori, ma non capisco perché da voi i campioni farebbero parte di un progetto sportivo e da loro sono figurine, e non mi cacciare la storia del blasone perché il blasone nello sport lo si costruisce non scende dall'alto per divina provvidenza, non ci sono squadre nate blasonate anche voi siete diventati una delle 2-3 squadre più vincenti del mondo grazie allo "sceicco" Berlusconi.



Sono abbastanza d'accordo sul tuo concetto di fondo,però considera che il Milan era già un nome prima di Berlusconi  E' stata la prima italiana a vincere la coppa campioni,per dirne una.
Guarda che mi tocca dire


----------



## tifosa asRoma (7 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza d'accordo sul tuo concetto di fondo,però considera che il Milan era già un nome prima di Berlusconi  E' stata la prima italiana a vincere la coppa campioni,per dirne una.
> Guarda che mi tocca dire



Che il milan avesse già vinto prima è verissimo ma con Berlusconi hanno fatto il salto definitivo che li ha portati a livello del real, senza la politica berlusconiana anni 90 similsceicco 5 champions non le avrebbero mai vinte.


----------



## Ma che ooh (7 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Guarda che il progetto degli sceicchi non è molto diverso da quello di Berlusconi degli anni 90, vanno sul mercato a cercare di prendere ciò che di meglio c'è a prezzi gonfiati , finora secondo me quello che stanno sbagliando sia quelli del city che quelli del psg sono solo i rispettivi allenatori, ma non capisco perché da voi i campioni farebbero parte di un progetto sportivo e da loro sono figurine, e non mi cacciare la storia del blasone perché il blasone nello sport lo si costruisce non scende dall'alto per divina provvidenza, non ci sono squadre nate blasonate anche voi siete diventati una delle 2-3 squadre più vincenti del mondo grazie allo "sceicco" Berlusconi.



Se al PSG e al Manchester City ci andranno 2 grandi allenatori, diventeranno 2 delle squadre più forti d'Europa.
Io pronostico Mourinho al PSG, se lo cacciano dal Chelsea, e Ancelotti al City ( anche se il buon Pellegrini, secondo me lo tengono anche il prossimo anno  )


----------



## Atletico Maniero (7 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Guarda che il progetto degli sceicchi non è molto diverso da quello di Berlusconi degli anni 90, vanno sul mercato a cercare di prendere ciò che di meglio c'è a prezzi gonfiati , finora secondo me quello che stanno sbagliando sia quelli del city che quelli del psg sono solo i rispettivi allenatori, ma non capisco perché da voi i campioni farebbero parte di un progetto sportivo e da loro sono figurine, e non mi cacciare la storia del blasone perché il blasone nello sport lo si costruisce non scende dall'alto per divina provvidenza, non ci sono squadre nate blasonate anche voi siete diventati una delle 2-3 squadre più vincenti del mondo grazie allo "sceicco" Berlusconi.


Assolutamente d'accordo. L'unico motivo per cui non riescono a imporsi a livello europeo è che la concorrenza è diventata spaventosa. 3 Squadre a livelli titanici come Bayern, Real e Barca non c'erano nemmeno nei sogni, senza considerare almeno altre 7-8 squadre di livello altissimo. Tutte ovviamente sempre partecipanti. Con la vecchia formula della coppa campioni ti evitavi un bel po' di squadre problematiche, visto che partecipavano solo i campioni. Valesse ancora così oggi la champions non la giocherebbero il Real, L'Atletico, il City, l'Arsenal e lo Utd....sarebbe sicuramente più semplice per chi se la gioca.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2015)

Sulla carta non ci sarebbe storia, ma il City in Europa fino ad oggi non è che abbia brillato (l'anno scorso ha passato il turno perché la Roma si è suicidata).
Con i giocatori dell'anno scorso sarei stato quasi certo della vittoria della Juve.
Penso vincerà il City, ma facendo molta più fatica di quanto si possa pensare dopo un inizio di stagione diametralmente opposto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (7 Settembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. L'unico motivo per cui non riescono a imporsi a livello europeo è che la concorrenza è diventata spaventosa. 3 Squadre a livelli titanici come Bayern, Real e Barca non c'erano nemmeno nei sogni, senza considerare almeno altre 7-8 squadre di livello altissimo. Tutte ovviamente sempre partecipanti. Con la vecchia formula della coppa campioni ti evitavi un bel po' di squadre problematiche, visto che partecipavano solo i campioni. Valesse ancora così oggi la champions non la giocherebbero il Real, L'Atletico, il City, l'Arsenal e lo Utd....sarebbe sicuramente più semplice per chi se la gioca.



Vero  .
Con la vecchia formula il City , o il PSG sarebbero già arrivate, non dico a vincere la Champions, ma quantomeno nelle prime 4 sicure


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Settembre 2015)

Partite che difficilmente mi danno soddisfazione, genralmente godo per vedere la Juve sommersa da 4 gol in su, e non sempre accade.


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Guarda che il progetto degli sceicchi non è molto diverso da quello di Berlusconi degli anni 90, vanno sul mercato a cercare di prendere ciò che di meglio c'è a prezzi gonfiati , finora secondo me quello che stanno sbagliando sia quelli del city che quelli del psg sono solo i rispettivi allenatori, ma non capisco perché da voi i campioni farebbero parte di un progetto sportivo e da loro sono figurine, e non mi cacciare la storia del blasone perché il blasone nello sport lo si costruisce non scende dall'alto per divina provvidenza, non ci sono squadre nate blasonate anche voi siete diventati una delle 2-3 squadre più vincenti del mondo grazie allo "sceicco" Berlusconi.



Non centra niente Berlusconi. Il Milan era già una squadra reduce da due Coppe dei Campioni vinti, aveva già blasone e si scontrava quasi al pari del Real Madrid. Ciò che ha fatto lui è stato un progetto graduale che nulla ha a che vedere con le figurine di City e PSG. Furono presi pezzi dal campionato italiano come gregari e man mano arrivarono gli olandesi, i soli tre stranieri a comporre l'ossatura all'inizio. Tra l'altro non furono presi tutti assieme. E' proprio un paragone che non sussiste. PSG e City non hanno fatto che svaligiare i pezzi migliori dalla Serie A senza criterio, unirli, continuare a comprare senza logica, riempirsi di presunti campioni poi svalutatisi e continuare a non vincere nulla se non il classico campionatuccio. Escono periodicamente dalla CL e nel caso del City si sfiora il ridicolo nel perdere la FA Cup contro un Wigan ormai retrocesso. Perfino il Chelsea ha avuto un progetto graduale senza figurine. Non vinceranno mai niente finché ci saranno in giro Bayern, Juve, Barcellona, Real Madrid ecc. E' più facile che in finale da qui ai prossimi anni ci vada un Arsenal, una Roma, un Milan, ecc. piuttosto che un PSG od un City.

Dunque rinnovo il mio augurio verso la Juventus. Spero gli facciano vedere cosa significhi la programmazione, essere una squadra tecnicamente e tatticamente valida e soprattutto avere blasone.


----------



## Ma che ooh (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non centra niente Berlusconi. Il Milan era già una squadra reduce da due Coppe dei Campioni vinti, aveva già blasone e si scontrava quasi al pari del Real Madrid. Ciò che ha fatto lui è stato un progetto graduale che nulla ha a che vedere con le figurine di City e PSG. Furono presi pezzi dal campionato italiano come gregari e man mano arrivarono gli olandesi, i soli tre stranieri a comporre l'ossatura all'inizio. Tra l'altro non furono presi tutti assieme. E' proprio un paragone che non sussiste. PSG e City non hanno fatto che svaligiare i pezzi migliori dalla Serie A senza criterio, unirli, continuare a comprare senza logica, riempirsi di presunti campioni poi svalutatisi e continuare a non vincere nulla se non il classico campionatuccio. Escono periodicamente dalla CL e nel caso del City si sfiora il ridicolo nel perdere la FA Cup contro un Wigan ormai retrocesso. Perfino il Chelsea ha avuto un progetto graduale senza figurine. Non vinceranno mai niente finché ci saranno in giro Bayern, Juve, Barcellona, Real Madrid ecc. E' più facile che in finale da qui ai prossimi anni ci vada un Arsenal, una Roma, un Milan, ecc. piuttosto che un PSG od un City.
> 
> Dunque rinnovo il mio augurio verso la Juventus. Spero gli facciano vedere cosa significhi la programmazione, essere una squadra tecnicamente e tatticamente valida e soprattutto avere blasone.


Purtroppo è più facile che il PSG vinca 5 Champions , che la Roma raggiunga una finale  , spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (7 Settembre 2015)

Non tiferei Juve e Inter nemmeno se fossero i rappresentanti della Terra contro gli alieni.
Non esiste proprio. Forza City. Blue Moon for ever.


----------



## Ma che ooh (7 Settembre 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Non tiferei Juve e Inter nemmeno se fossero i rappresentanti della Terra contro gli alieni.
> Non esiste proprio. Forza City. Blue Moon for ever.



Visto che io sono della Roma, caro [MENTION=79]Andrea.Rusca[/MENTION], almeno la Roma, la sopporti ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Visto che io sono della Roma, caro [MENTION=79]Andrea.Rusca[/MENTION], almeno la Roma, la sopporti ?



La Roma sì tanto siamo tranquilli


----------



## Ma che ooh (7 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La Roma sì tanto siamo tranquilli



Bhe dai in effetti  , il pericolo che vinciamo non esiste


----------



## juve_inworld (7 Settembre 2015)

Vinciamo noi


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Visto che io sono della Roma, caro [MENTION=79]Andrea.Rusca[/MENTION], almeno la Roma, la sopporti ?



La Roma mi sta molto simpatica, adoro pure la città. A Football Manager l'ho pure allenata!


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> La Roma mi sta molto simpatica, adoro pure la città. A Football Manager l'ho pure allenata!



Grande  
Una domanda, almeno a Football Manager , la mia cara Roma, vince qualche trofeo?


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non centra niente Berlusconi. Il Milan era già una squadra reduce da due Coppe dei Campioni vinti, aveva già blasone e si scontrava quasi al pari del Real Madrid. Ciò che ha fatto lui è stato un progetto graduale che nulla ha a che vedere con le figurine di City e PSG. Furono presi pezzi dal campionato italiano come gregari e man mano arrivarono gli olandesi, i soli tre stranieri a comporre l'ossatura all'inizio. Tra l'altro non furono presi tutti assieme. E' proprio un paragone che non sussiste. PSG e City non hanno fatto che svaligiare i pezzi migliori dalla Serie A senza criterio, unirli, continuare a comprare senza logica, riempirsi di presunti campioni poi svalutatisi e continuare a non vincere nulla se non il classico campionatuccio. Escono periodicamente dalla CL e nel caso del City si sfiora il ridicolo nel perdere la FA Cup contro un Wigan ormai retrocesso. Perfino il Chelsea ha avuto un progetto graduale senza figurine. Non vinceranno mai niente finché ci saranno in giro Bayern, Juve, Barcellona, Real Madrid ecc. E' più facile che in finale da qui ai prossimi anni ci vada un Arsenal, una Roma, un Milan, ecc. piuttosto che un PSG od un City.
> 
> Dunque rinnovo il mio augurio verso la Juventus. Spero gli facciano vedere cosa significhi la programmazione, essere una squadra tecnicamente e tatticamente valida e soprattutto avere blasone.



Molto semplicemente i tempi sono troppo diversi per essere paragonati, non trovi? Allora c'era la regola dei tre stranieri (se non sbaglio fino a un certo anno,potevano essere schierati solo 2 in campo) e per forza di cose dovevi contare di più sulla primavera


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Grande
> Una domanda, almeno a Football Manager , la mia cara Roma, vince qualche trofeo?



La mia Roma non era male! Ma il meglio di me l'ho dato con il Napoli. Scusate l'off topic!


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> La mia Roma non era male! Ma il meglio di me l'ho dato con il Napoli. Scusate l'off topic!



Ottimo  .
Ok basta o.t


----------



## Didaco (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Non centra niente Berlusconi. Il Milan era già una squadra reduce da due Coppe dei Campioni vinti, aveva già blasone e si scontrava quasi al pari del Real Madrid. *Ciò che ha fatto lui è stato un progetto graduale che nulla ha a che vedere con le figurine di City e PSG. Furono presi pezzi dal campionato italiano come gregari e man mano arrivarono gli olandesi, i soli tre stranieri a comporre l'ossatura all'inizio. Tra l'altro non furono presi tutti assieme. E' proprio un paragone che non sussiste. PSG e City non hanno fatto che svaligiare i pezzi migliori dalla Serie A senza criterio, unirli, continuare a comprare senza logica, riempirsi di presunti campioni poi svalutatisi e continuare a non vincere nulla se non il classico campionatuccio. Escono periodicamente dalla CL e nel caso del City si sfiora il ridicolo nel perdere la FA Cup contro un Wigan ormai retrocesso. Perfino il Chelsea ha avuto un progetto graduale senza figurine. Non vinceranno mai niente finché ci saranno in giro Bayern, Juve, Barcellona, Real Madrid ecc. E' più facile che in finale da qui ai prossimi anni ci vada un Arsenal, una Roma, un Milan, ecc. piuttosto che un PSG od un City.
> 
> Dunque rinnovo il mio augurio verso la Juventus. Spero gli facciano vedere cosa significhi la programmazione, essere una squadra tecnicamente e tatticamente valida e soprattutto avere blasone.



Se ho capito bene: con quale presidente sarebbero state vinte quelle due Coppe dei Campioni?


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2015)

Non vedo l'ora sia il 15 settembre. Se abbiamo paura di giocare queste partite tanto vale uscire subito.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora sia il 15 settembre. Se abbiamo paura di giocare queste partite tanto vale uscire subito.



Voglio farti felice [MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION] 
David Silva si è rotto


----------



## Mou (11 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Voglio farti felice [MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION]
> David Silva si è rotto



Dispiace


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Dispiace



Ora tocca sperare ( per voi  ) che si rompano Aguero , Sterling, De Bruyne, Jesus Navas , e Yaya Toure 
P.S noi dobbiamo sperare che a Salah salga la Jihad , e faccia saltare in aria l'aereo del Barcellona   [MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION]


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2015)

*Aguero in dubbio, uscito poco fa per una botta al ginocchio.*


----------



## Djici (12 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ora tocca sperare ( per voi  ) che si rompano Aguero , Sterling, De Bruyne, Jesus Navas , e Yaya Toure



Bravo, uno gia lo hai beccato


----------



## markjordan (12 Settembre 2015)

al solito
lo scorso anno hanno incontrato un real di rotti e cotti
ma confermo la goleada


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Bravo, uno gia lo hai beccato



Mica lo volevo eh , gli ho detto di sperare


----------



## Dany20 (12 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ora tocca sperare ( per voi  ) che si rompano Aguero , Sterling, De Bruyne, Jesus Navas , e Yaya Toure
> P.S noi dobbiamo sperare che a Salah salga la Jihad , e faccia saltare in aria l'aereo del Barcellona   [MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION]


Prima gufata.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Prima gufata.



Io sono della Roma eh , mica voglio che vince la Juve  , mi spavento da solo, ne ho rotti due


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

Aahahhahahah

Tanti auguri!

Questa me la gusto per bene...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

riscatteranno sicuramente i risultati infelici in campionato


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2015)

Facciamo 0 punti nel girone, segnatevelo.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Facciamo 0 punti nel girone, segnatevelo.



ma no, il Gladbach (0 punti in Bundes) e il Siviglia (2 punti in Liga) sono mal messi come voi. 
Penso che arriverete terzi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma no, il Gladbach (0 punti in Bundes) e il Siviglia (2 punti in Liga) sono mal messi come voi.
> Penso che arriverete terzi.


 sei un troll vivente [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION]


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> sei un troll vivente @Roten1896



spesso mi diletto a trollare, ma quel post era serio


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma no, il Gladbach (0 punti in Bundes) e il Siviglia (2 punti in Liga) sono mal messi come voi.
> Penso che arriverete terzi.



Personalmente non so come stanno messi i crucchi (cessioni, rosa, condizioni), ma il Siviglia si riprenderà sicuro. Sono praticamente la stessa squadra dello scorso anno, gli basta ritrovare la quadra. Noi nel bel mezzo di settembre siamo ancora un cantiere aperto e male assemblato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> spesso mi diletto a trollare, ma quel post era serio



Sopra al Moenchenglabach , ci finiscono sicuro, se la lottano col Siviglia, sono favoriti.
P.S si avevo capito che eri serio, ma io mi riferivo sul trolleggiare ad altri messaggi


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Personalmente non so come stanno messi i crucchi (cessioni, rosa, condizioni), ma il Siviglia si riprenderà sicuro. Sono praticamente la stessa squadra dello scorso anno, gli basta ritrovare la quadra. Noi nel bel mezzo di settembre siamo ancora un cantiere aperto e male assemblato.



Il Moenchenglabach , non ha ceduto molto, però hanno grossi problemi , evidentemente lo scorso anno hanno avuto l'annata della vita, ad oggi sono ultimi in classifica, con le peggiore, o con la seconda peggior difesa del campionato


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2015)

La cosa che mi fa più rabbia è che loro sono pure decimati in difesa e in attacco, se solo fossimo la squadra dello scorso anno...


----------



## Mou (13 Settembre 2015)

Mi piacerebbe vedere perlomeno una Juventus dignitosa. Cuadrado e Alex Sandro titolari, è chiaro.


----------



## Marchisio89 (13 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe vedere perlomeno una Juventus dignitosa. Cuadrado e Alex Sandro titolari, è chiaro.


Temo giocherá Evra, che conosce la Premier. Penso si va verso il 3-5-2 per evitare l'imbarcata, con Licht e Evra sulle fasce e Hernanes a fare il regista/trequarista. Andiamo li per il pari.


----------



## Mou (13 Settembre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Temo giocherá Evra, che conosce la Premier. Penso si va verso il 3-5-2 per evitare l'imbarcata, con Licht e Evra sulle fasce e Hernanes a fare il regista/trequarista. Andiamo li per il pari.



3-5-2 = 3-0


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> 3-5-2 = 3-0



Io farei il tifo per perdere 0-3 col Barcellona, mica faccio lo schizzinoso   [MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION]


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Temo giocherá Evra, che conosce la Premier. Penso si va verso il 3-5-2 per evitare l'imbarcata, con Licht e Evra sulle fasce e Hernanes a fare il regista/trequarista. Andiamo li per il pari.



A questo punto provo il 4-4-2 con Cuadrado e Sandro sulle fasce.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2015)

*Poco fa in conferenza stampa l'allenatore del Manchester City ha annunciato che Aguero non ci sarà.*


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Poco fa in conferenza stampa l'allenatore del Manchester City ha annunciato che Aguero non ci sarà.*



maronna che cu... che hanno. Con Aguero l'imbarcata era sicura. Adesso possono tranquillamente ottenere anche un pareggio.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

Visto l'imbarcata che la Roma andrà a prenderi in casa, fate punti per il ranking almeno voi va


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> maronna che cu... che hanno. Con Aguero l'imbarcata era sicura. Adesso possono tranquillamente ottenere anche un pareggio.



ahahahah ma quale pareggio, Aguero ha fatto un gol in 5 partite, se li devono sotterrare, li sotterrano con o senza Aguero


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> ahahahah ma quale pareggio, Aguero ha fatto un gol in 5 partite, se li devono sotterrare, li sotterrano con o senza Aguero



aguero ha fatto 1 gol, ma grazie a suoi movimenti ha permesso agli altri di farli. Tranne nell'ultima partita. E' fondamentale per loro. Considerando che forse anche david silva e sterling non giocano...


----------



## juventino (14 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> maronna che cu... che hanno. Con Aguero l'imbarcata era sicura. Adesso possono tranquillamente ottenere anche un pareggio.



Ma quale pareggio? Non gli serve di certo Aguero per sotterrare di gol una squadra al momento in zona retrocessione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2015)

In chiaro fanno il Real. Molti (compreso me) lo vedranno.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma quale pareggio? Non gli serve di certo Aguero per sotterrare di gol una squadra al momento in zona retrocessione.



sottovaluti e troppo la juve.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

up


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2015)

Questa per la Juve può essere la partita della svolta...


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

*Lemina titolare al posto di Sturaro*


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Settembre 2015)

Questa è una partita fondamentale , se la juve ottiene un risultato positivo credo che possa essere l'imput per riprendere il cammino anche in campionato, se il risultato sarà negativo o addirittura negativissimo credo che la stagione della juve si metterà malissimo e a quel punto fossi in loro caccerei immediatamente allegri.


----------



## Marchisio89 (15 Settembre 2015)

La formazione fa capire che andiamo lí per lo 0-0.


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> La formazione fa capire che andiamo lí per lo 0-0.


lo credo anche io,cercando di sfruttare qualche contropiede


----------



## BlackAndWhite (15 Settembre 2015)

Alex Sandro deve giocare se vogliamo usare il contropiede e i cros per mandzukic


----------



## Mou (15 Settembre 2015)

La questione non dovrebbe neanche porsi, Sandro titolare! L'unico in grado di alzare la palla per Mandzukic.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> La questione non dovrebbe neanche porsi, Sandro titolare! L'unico in grado di alzare la palla per Mandzukic.



Ma non ho capito, esiste la possibilità che sandro non giochi ?


----------



## mèuris (15 Settembre 2015)

Partita tosta,per la Juve, contro una squadra che reputo, come organico, tra le primissime in Europa. Certo,a loro manca un pezzo da 90 come il Kun, ma sono sempre pericolosissimi. Penso che la Juve debba stare attenta a non concedere contropiedi, perché loro hanno delle vere frecce, là davanti. Io giocherei abbastanza di rimessa, e non schiferei affatto il punticino. Resterei compatto e poi cercherei di ripartire il più velocemente possibile. Secondo me è una partita in cui Cuadrado potrebbe essere molto utile,con la sua velocità(mentre,invece,pare non giochi). Sarà dura,ripeto, perché loro sono veramente forti. Comunque, non so perché, ma sento che Pogba farà una grande partita.


----------



## Marchisio89 (15 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito, esiste la possibilità che sandro non giochi ?


Neanche Cuadrado, pare sia 3-5-2 con Licht-Evra


----------



## mèuris (15 Settembre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Neanche Cuadrado, pare sia 3-5-2 con Licht-Evra


Mah..Evra,nel 3-5-2, a me piace poco. Forse,Allegri ha paura di che ci sia troppa poca copertura sull'esterno destro del City ,ovvero De bruyne, oppure Silva se,come ho letto,Sterling giocasse prima punta (cosa inconcepibile,a mio avviso). Ma,anche fosse, a quel punto giochi a 4, se proprio non vuoi rinunciare ad Evra. Col 3-5-2 proprio no...e,soprattutto, se hai preso Alex Sandro, pagandolo quanto lo hai pagato, e non lo fai giocare in queste partite...


----------



## Marchisio89 (15 Settembre 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Mah..Evra,nel 3-5-2, a me piace poco. Forse,Allegri ha paura di che ci sia troppa poca copertura sull'esterno destro del City ,ovvero De bruyne, oppure Silva se,come ho letto,Sterling giocasse prima punta (cosa inconcepibile,a mio avviso). Ma,anche fosse, a quel punto giochi a 4, se proprio non vuoi rinunciare ad Evra. Col 3-5-2 proprio no...e,soprattutto, se hai preso Alex Sandro, pagandolo quanto lo hai pagato, e non lo fai giocare in queste partite...


Sì sono d'accordo, per me l'unica spiegazione é che vuole evitare l'imbarcata (e questo spiega anche la doppia torre Mandzukic-Morata). Forse come scusa per mettere Evra, dirá che ha esperienza in Premier.


----------



## mèuris (15 Settembre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sì sono d'accordo, per me l'unica spiegazione é che vuole evitare l'imbarcata (e questo spiega anche la doppia torre Mandzukic-Morata). Forse come scusa per mettere Evra, dirá che ha esperienza in Premier.



Ci sta che abbia ragionato così. Anche se, a mio parere, Mandzukic avrà più difficoltà ad avere palloni giocabili,in area. Evra non ha un cattivo piede, ma l'età non gli permette di fare molte sgroppate (e col 3-5-2 sì, che deve correre!). Non so...io Morata,di base,non lo lascerei mai fuori, anche se sabato l'ho visto un po' in ritardo di condizione (bene il primo tocco con la palla al piede per smarcarsi, quasi sempre male il secondo, sulla sterzata). Di certo, Mandzukic, in queste partite ad alta intensità, lottare lotta sempre...ho già preparato i popcorn per il duello con otamendi  sempre che l'argentino giochi..


----------



## Lollo interista (15 Settembre 2015)

3-5-2 con lo svizzero ed Evra? Serio rischio che la juve si schiacci troppo


----------



## Mou (15 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito, esiste la possibilità che sandro non giochi ?



Ti hanno risposto, pare si vada verso il 5-3-2 con Evra e Licht


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Settembre 2015)

Ho appena sentito a premium che la juve giocherà col 4-3-3 con avanti Morata mandzukic cuadrado, e come terzini lich ed evra , però non è ufficiale è solo una probabile formazione.


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ho appena sentito a premium che la juve giocherà col 4-3-3 con avanti Morata mandzukic cuadrado, e come terzini lich ed evra , però non è ufficiale è solo una probabile formazione.



A quel punto la panchina di Sandro avrebbe senso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Settembre 2015)

Ma David Silva gioca?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2015)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI:*

*MANCHESTER CITY*: Hart; Sagna, Kompany, Mangala, Kolarov; Fernandinho, Touré; Nasri, Sterling, Silva; Bony. 4-2-3-1

*JUVENTUS*: Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Sturaro, Pogba, Hernanes; Cuadrado, Mandzukic, Morata. 4-3-3


----------



## Dany20 (15 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI:*
> 
> *MANCHESTER CITY*: Hart; Sagna, Kompany, Mangala, Kolarov; Fernandinho, Touré; Nasri, Sterling, Silva; Bony. 4-2-3-1
> 
> *JUVENTUS*: Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Sturaro, Pogba, Hernanes; Cuadrado, Mandzukic, Morata. 4-3-3


Alex Sandro in panchina? Che fa acciuga?


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

Che mazzo!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Settembre 2015)

Tranne lo svarione iniziale, direi molto bene la juve 

Maglia nera bellissima .


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2015)

M 'sto Bony da dove lo hanno raccattato?


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Settembre 2015)

Sto Ebony non segna manco fra 15 anni


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Settembre 2015)

Bony, è come Gervinho : è un Pippanera


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2015)

Da tutti i commenti che vedo, immagino che questa partita sia avvincentissima


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Settembre 2015)

Dzeko è 10 volte sto Bony


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Settembre 2015)

Sto Bony lo hanno pagato 35 mln di euro


----------



## Hammer (15 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sto Bony lo hanno pagato 35 mln di euro



Al City giocano a football manager :\


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

*Goooooollllllllllllllll

1-0 City

Kompany*


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Settembre 2015)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Settembre 2015)

Ma hanno dato l'autogol a Chiellini?


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

Che pippa sto Sterling

Il Giovinco d'Inghilterra


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

Pobbàahaahahahha


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2015)

Mr. 100 miliardi di dollari


----------



## arcanum (15 Settembre 2015)

mr.120 milioni


----------



## markjordan (15 Settembre 2015)

senza aguero e toure' il city in italia retrocederebbe
le inglesi fuori dalla ship sono ridicole , pagano oro dei pipponi immondi


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

Pareggio di quello scarsone di Mandzukic


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2015)

Il City in Europa non vincerà mai nulla.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> senza aguero e toure' il city in italia retrocederebbe
> le inglesi fuori dalla ship sono ridicole , pagano oro dei pipponi immondi



Ma anche David silva non è mica male.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Settembre 2015)

Pure quel bidone croato fanno segnare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2015)

Il City è una pessima squadra, per la qualità che hanno fanno veramente pena


----------



## markjordan (15 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma anche David silva non è mica male.


nella perfida albione si , fuori meno

oh mi raccomando quest'anno , voglio lo scudo al colosseo

benzema s'e' magnato 2 gol che pure calloni segnava dormendo


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

Pazzesco

1-2 Juve.

Morata


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Settembre 2015)

Pazzesco


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2015)

Partita della svolta, vincono pure quest'anno.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

Robetta questo City in Europa.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Settembre 2015)

Qualificazione in tasca


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Partita della svolta, vincono pure quest'anno.



.


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2015)

Gran gol di Morata, ma il City è davvero robetta.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2015)

Certo che spendere botte di 200 milioni all'anno e poi fare queste figure... boh, contenti loro...


----------



## sballotello (15 Settembre 2015)

è il loro anno


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Settembre 2015)

Pellegrini è indegno, non si può far giocare in questa maniera una squadra del genere, quando lo sceicco si deciderà a prendere un allenatore serio sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2015)

Dopo questa vittoria passano come primi, non perderanno certo punti con il Siviglia o con i crucchi.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2015)

il city in europa è davvero una delusione. 

milioni e milioni spesi per fare figuracce ogni anno.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Settembre 2015)

Inter campione d'Italia e Giuve campione d'Europa


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il city in europa è davvero una delusione.
> 
> milioni e milioni spesi per fare figuracce ogni anno.



Finché in panchina avranno Pellegrini, sarà sempre così.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> *Inter campione d'Italia* e Giuve campione d'Europa



Dopo la vittoria di oggi non credo proprio.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

Proprio una squadra di... Pellegrini


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Settembre 2015)

Gigi si è giocato l'under 3,5


----------



## markjordan (15 Settembre 2015)

cedi jovetic e gioca bony , ahahahahahahah
ma dai


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2015)

Comunque stasera ne escono RINATI. Hanno vinto, in rimonta, con una squadra strapompata nell'ultimo periodo, della quale ogni 2 secondi si narravano le statistiche interstellari dell'ultimo periodo. Puntualmente il suo allenatore e la legge dei grandi numeri, la hanno fatta cadere.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Settembre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dopo la vittoria di oggi non credo proprio.



No, è giusto che tutti vincano un trofeo. Infatti la Roma vincerà la Coppa Italia. Noi invece il nostro lo abbiamo già vinto tre settimane fa


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Settembre 2015)

Sto eBony è un sacco di patate


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

*City - Juventus 1-2 FINALE *


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *City - Juventus 1-2 FINALE *



5° scudetto consecutivo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2015)

Vittoria che ci voleva per la Juventus, darà fiducia ad un ambiente che stava andando in depressione a causa dell'inizio negativo in campionato.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Settembre 2015)

Anche quest anno il campionato è roba loro, e in Champions andranno parecchio avanti.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

Il City riuscirà nell'impresa di non qualificarsi, vedrete.


----------



## Milan7champions (15 Settembre 2015)

Possono vincere anche 10 scudetti consecutivi, l'importante e' che non vincano la champions


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Settembre 2015)

Domani la Rometta prende la consueta imbarcata e buonanotte ai suonatori


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2015)

Piccolo OT: Ruiu si conferma un portasfiga allucinante. Un mese che andava dicendo che la Juve avrebbe preso l'imbaracata


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2015)

Sto Pellegrino è veramente inadeguato,in Europa non combina una mazza.
Ah,adesso attenzione al cambio di marcia in campionato per i gobbi


----------



## Mou (15 Settembre 2015)

Ah che piallata, il City ci ha asfaltati!

Ah no.. GODO.


----------



## markjordan (15 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Anche quest anno il campionato è roba loro, e in Champions andranno parecchio avanti.


caaaalma
vediamo domenica


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Settembre 2015)

Grande Max!


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2015)

complimenti alla Juve..grande partita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Grande Max!



Quoto. Sta continuando a dimostrare di essere un grande allenatore.


----------



## Kaw (15 Settembre 2015)

Non ho visto la partita, risultato incredibile.
Prima di stasera avevamo la peggior Juventus degli ultimi 4 anni contro il forse Man City migliore degli ultimi anni, che ha speso 200 milioni ed è saldamente in testa alla Premier (a detta di tutti campionato nettamente superiore al nostro). E invece la Juve va a vincere addirittura in trasferta ribaltando ogni pronostico, dimostrando che le chiacchiere stanno a zero.
Ciò che conta è cosa fai sul campo, e quanto sei disposto a soffrire per centrare la vittoria.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> ahahahah ma quale pareggio, Aguero ha fatto un gol in 5 partite, se li devono sotterrare, li sotterrano con o senza Aguero





juventino ha scritto:


> Ma quale pareggio? Non gli serve di certo Aguero per sotterrare di gol una squadra al momento in zona retrocessione.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sottovaluti e troppo la juve.



cosa vi avevo detto??? Aguero è fondamentale nel city. Poche storie.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *City - Juventus 1-2 FINALE *



Mi sa proprio che hanno acquisito la "mentalità" europea..

Qualche anno fa, avrebbero perso questa partita aldilà del City squadra non da cl. Ma dopo lo scorso anno, hanno un altro modo di affrontare queste partite.Tra l'altro la Juve quest'anno è poca roba. Sono andati a manchester ed hanno vinto contro una squadra che ha vinto tutte le partite in Premier.

La Juve non è più come qualche anno fa, dove tremava ad andare fuoricasa


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Settembre 2015)

Maledetti li hanno resuscitati, ma non capisco che aspetta sto sceicco a dare un calcio nel sedere a pellegrini.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> caaaalma
> vediamo domenica



Il campionato lo vincono anche solo per assenza di alternative. In Champions stasera hanno ipotecato il 1° posto, quindi la qualificazione ai quarti.
Purtroppo i giudizi su di loro si sono rivelati prematuri...


----------



## markjordan (15 Settembre 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita, risultato incredibile.
> Prima di stasera avevamo la peggior Juventus degli ultimi 4 anni contro il forse Man City migliore degli ultimi anni, che ha speso 200 milioni ed è saldamente in testa alla Premier (a detta di tutti campionato nettamente superiore al nostro). E invece la Juve va a vincere addirittura in trasferta ribaltando ogni pronostico, dimostrando che le chiacchiere stanno a zero.
> Ciò che conta è cosa fai sul campo, e quanto sei disposto a soffrire per centrare la vittoria.


superiore come spettacolo , all'estero fanno ridere
doppio 2-1 dei manchester


----------



## Aragorn (15 Settembre 2015)

La Rube la partita della possibile svolta l'ha vinta, noi invece l'abbiamo persa (però l'importante è che abbiamo giocato bene )


----------



## Dany20 (15 Settembre 2015)

Comunque il City poteva fare molto di più con quella squadra ma complimenti alla Juve. Chissà se questa è la partita della svolta.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2015)

Le due di Manchester comunque hanno toppato entrambe... che fail continuo, mamma mia.


----------



## malos (15 Settembre 2015)

Nessuna sorpresa, il City in Europa vale meno di zero.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il campionato lo vincono anche solo per assenza di alternative. In Champions stasera hanno ipotecato il 1° posto, quindi la qualificazione ai quarti.
> Purtroppo i giudizi su di loro si sono rivelati prematuri...



ma lol...certo che per dare giudizi affrettati siete i numeri 1. Ma relax...stasera hanno avuto anche molta fortuna. 2 tiri 2 gol. Non sempre gira bene. Detto questo, in Italia la juve faticherà e anche tanto. In europa meno, perché avrà più spazio per giocare in contropiede, e ha i giocatori ideali per farlo.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Comunque il City poteva fare molto di più con quella squadra ma complimenti alla Juve. Chissà se questa è la partita della svolta.



Mettiamo ancora il se? Questa partita a livello psicologico sarà un turbo incredibile.


----------



## Milo (15 Settembre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Le due di Manchester comunque hanno toppato entrambe... che fail continuo, mamma mia.



Van Gaal è nettamente più imbarazzante di Pellegrini


----------



## hiei87 (15 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma lol...certo che per dare giudizi affrettati siete i numeri 1. Ma relax...stasera hanno avuto anche molta fortuna. 2 tiri 2 gol. Non sempre gira bene. Detto questo, in Italia la juve faticherà e anche tanto. In europa meno, perché avrà più spazio per giocare in contropiede, e ha i giocatori ideali per farlo.



Quindi dire che la juve rivincerà il campionato sarebbe un giudizio affrettato (e da "lol"), mentre dire che faticherà, e anche tanto, sarebbe un giudizio equilibrato. Immagino che il campionato lo vincerà la Roma allora, come ogni anno...
Secondo me i giudizi affrettati erano quelli di chi dava la juve per morta.
Ora il City viene considerato una squadretta, ma fino a un'ora fa era lo squadrone che avrebbe vinto la Premier in carrozza...
Sul fatto che gli sia andata bene, va ammesso che il gol del City era irregolare...


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2015)

Bellissimo il tiro di Morata. Su questo ragazzo mi sbagliavo, è bravo ed in costante crescita.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Settembre 2015)

Posate il fiasco 

La juve questo scudetto non lo vincerà MAI.

Non andate in paranoia per una partita..


----------



## markjordan (15 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Quindi dire che la juve rivincerà il campionato sarebbe un giudizio affrettato (e da "lol"), mentre dire che faticherà, e anche tanto, sarebbe un giudizio equilibrato. Immagino che il campionato lo vincerà la Roma allora, come ogni anno...
> Secondo me i giudizi affrettati erano quelli di chi dava la juve per morta.
> Ora il City viene considerato una squadretta, ma fino a un'ora fa era lo squadrone che avrebbe vinto la Premier in carrozza...
> Sul fatto che gli sia andata bene, va ammesso che il gol del City era irregolare...


sono entrambi affrettati

leggero assist di tacco di ibra


----------



## Hammer (15 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Posate il fiasco
> 
> La juve questo scudetto non lo vincerà MAI.
> 
> Non andate in paranoia per una partita..



Ne riparliamo a maggio


----------



## hiei87 (15 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> sono entrambi affrettati
> 
> leggero assist di tacco di ibra



Eh...altra pugnalata al cuore quella...
Il discorso-scudetto è molto semplice: è possibile che la juve lo perda, è impossibile che lo vinca qualcunaltro. Ci fosse un avversario, se ne potrebbe parlare. Mi andrebbe strabene anche l'inter. Purtroppo però la juve può anche perderle tutte da qui alla decima, ma vincerebbe lo stesso...


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Settembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo a maggio



Ci speri  
Va beh dai scherzo , comunque è incredibile , ho rivisto cosa ha combinato Bony, mamma mia, che pippanera che è, Dzeko in confronto è da pallone d'oro. 35 milioni un pippanera


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Posate il fiasco
> 
> La juve questo scudetto non lo vincerà MAI.
> 
> Non andate in paranoia per una partita..



Sono d'accordissimo, non lo vincerà, detto questo mal che vada arriva seconda perchè ha troppa qualità ed alla lunga esce. Quest'anno è l'occasione d'oro della Roma, se fa la Roma è la squadra più forte del campionato.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Settembre 2015)

Tutti i giudizi oggi sono prematuri era sbagliato prima dire che erano morti ed è sbagliato oggi dire che vinceranno tutto, secondo me bisogna aspettare una decina di giornate di campionato e 3 di champions e sarà tutto molto più chiaro.


----------



## juve_inworld (15 Settembre 2015)

C'era aria di riscatto, sapevo che potevamo vincere, Cuadrado grandioso oggi, bella partita, molto sofferta. Sono molto soddisfatto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Tutti i giudizi oggi sono prematuri era sbagliato prima dire che erano morti ed è sbagliato oggi dire che vinceranno tutto, secondo me bisogna aspettare una decina di giornate di campionato e 3 di champions e sarà tutto molto più chiaro.



In Champions , direi occhio al Siviglia, che come loro è partito malissimo in campionato, ma in europa si trasformano  , concordo con te, vediamo come si evolve la situazione, intanto avvisa tutti gli altri, per la scommessa di domani, chissà ti daranno delle idee interessanti  [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## Doctore (15 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Tutti i giudizi oggi sono prematuri era sbagliato prima dire che erano morti ed è sbagliato oggi dire che vinceranno tutto, secondo me bisogna aspettare una decina di giornate di campionato e 3 di champions e sarà tutto molto più chiaro.



.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Settembre 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> C'era aria di riscatto, sapevo che potevamo vincere, Cuadrado grandioso oggi, bella partita, molto sofferta. Sono molto soddisfatto.



Bravissimi, oggi bella partita, sapete , io lo ammetto gufo , ma quando si fanno queste imprese, giù il cappello   [MENTION=2282]juve_inworld[/MENTION] 
Comunque dai non ci gufare a noi, tanto non serve


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Settembre 2015)

grande partita e grande vittoria.

complimenti


----------



## Atletico Maniero (15 Settembre 2015)

Sembrava dovessero asfaltarci e ora sono una squadretta (1° posto in Premier)...GODURIA. Speriamo dia una scossa all'ambiente. Complimenti ai ragazzi.


----------



## juve_inworld (15 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Bravissimi, oggi bella partita, sapete , io lo ammetto gufo , ma quando si fanno queste imprese, giù il cappello   [MENTION=2282]juve_inworld[/MENTION]
> Comunque dai non ci gufare a noi, tanto non serve



Non scherzare, io tifo le italiane in coppa, spero che domani fate 3x0 al Barcellona.



Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Sembrava dovessero asfaltarci e ora sono una squadretta (1° posto in Premier)...GODURIA. Speriamo dia una scossa all'ambiente. Complimenti ai ragazzi.



Si infatti haha, qui è così, prima della partita ci asfaltano, siamo delle seghe, poi quando vinciamo noi, la squadra fa schifo, fortuna, non hanno dna... stessa roba l'anno scorso. 

Comunque é una goduria immensa vedere le rosicate del genere haha, io in europa tifo sempre le italiane.


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile, incredibile, incredibile!!!
Vittoria clamorosa ed inaspettata e probabilmente per questo più bella. Adesso non voglio MAI più vedere il maledetto 5-3-2. 
Pagelle:
Buffon 9, una delle migliori partite in carriera. Una vera saracinesca che deve arrendersi solo all'autogol (peraltro irregolare visto che Kompany si è veramente appoggiato in modo palese).
Lichtsteiner 6 senza infamia ne lode
Bonucci 6,5 partita tranquilla
Chiellini 5 sul gol non ha colpe (come già detto c'era fallo di Kompany), ma è davvero una tassa che sono stufo di pagare
Evra 6,5 partita d'esperienza, regge bene sulla sua corsia
Hernanes 6,5 partita ordinata
Sturaro 6 prende solo 6 perchè sebbene a volte sia decisivo in fase d'interdizione fa ancora troppi errori
Pogba 5,5 male, male, male mezzo voto in più solo per l'assist
Cuadrado 7 praticamente regge l'attacco da solo, al momento è in palla ed è imprescindibile im questa squadra
Mandzukic 6 solo per il gol
Morata 6,5 una partita oscena, da 4 spaccato, ma questo ragazzo tira fuori dal cilindro la giocata decisiva che ci fa vincere la partita. Certe giocate le fanno solo giocatori di un certo livello e per questo alla fine prende 6,5

Dybala sv
Barzagli sv


----------



## Snake (15 Settembre 2015)

segno che domani vincerà anche la Roma, alla faccia del muro del pianto


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Settembre 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Non scherzare, io tifo le italiane in coppa, spero che domani fate 3x0 al Barcellona.



 non succederà nemmeno se l'inferno si congelasse, a me basta evitare la goleada, ma arriverà, oggi tripletta di Ronaldo, dopo la cinquina nella Liga , e Messi è alla 100º gara in Champions , prevedo purtroppo per noi un'ecatombe , con Messi, primo giocatore di sempre a fare più di 5/6 gol in Champions League in una sola partita  [MENTION=2282]juve_inworld[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> segno che domani vincerà anche la Roma, alla faccia del muro del pianto



Se succede corro nudo in città  [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Quindi dire che la juve rivincerà il campionato sarebbe un giudizio affrettato (e da "lol"), mentre dire che faticherà, e anche tanto, sarebbe un giudizio equilibrato. Immagino che il campionato lo vincerà la Roma allora, come ogni anno...
> Secondo me i giudizi affrettati erano quelli di chi dava la juve per morta.
> Ora il City viene considerato una squadretta, ma fino a un'ora fa era lo squadrone che avrebbe vinto la Premier in carrozza...
> Sul fatto che gli sia andata bene, va ammesso che il gol del City era irregolare...



allora andiamo per ordine.
Intanto io non ho mai detto che la juve è morta. QUindi parlando a titolo personale ritengo semplicemente, che sono più deboli e probabilmente non vinceranno lo scudo. Detto questo, per una partita scippata, perché si, hanno fatto 2 tiri e 2 gol, mentre il city ha avuto molte occasioni ( se c'era aguero era tutta un'altra storia, invece della pippa bony), non si può dire vinceranno di nuovo il campionato, e addirittura arriveranno ai quarti!!!! ma ti leggi almeno?? ma prima facciamoli qualificare e poi eventualmente si vedrà. Ricordo per chi magari lo dimentica, che non sono solo 3 partite, esiste pure il girone di ritorno. E' sicuramente un'ottima partenza, ma non vuol dire nulla.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (15 Settembre 2015)

C'è un rating uefa da raggiungere e Germania/Spagna sono inavvicinabili. L'Inghilterra è a tiro e eliminare le squadre inglesi è un vantaggio per tutte le italiane.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (15 Settembre 2015)

Il mediocre Allegri.


----------



## juve_inworld (15 Settembre 2015)

Comunque sono molto soddisfatto dalla squadra, secondo me, meglio dell'anno scorso, abbiamo tantissima qualità, ci manca un bel gioco, appena diventiamo una VERA squadra, possiamo davvero fare belle partite, magari a gennaio Marotta fà il colpaccio e porta un top player a centrocampo, vediamo... ma comunque se tornano Khedira e Marchisio anche li siamo abbastanza coperti.


Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> non succederà nemmeno se l'inferno si congelasse, a me basta evitare la goleada, ma arriverà, oggi tripletta di Ronaldo, dopo la cinquina nella Liga , e Messi è alla 100º gara in Champions , prevedo purtroppo per noi un'ecatombe , con Messi, primo giocatore di sempre a fare più di 5/6 gol in Champions League in una sola partita  [MENTION=2282]juve_inworld[/MENTION]


Ho la sensazione che farete una partita simile a quella del Milan x Barça di qualche anno fà.. io dico che vincerete!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2015)

niente da dire, complimenti a Max!!

ma lo scudetto quest'anno non lo vincono, anche noi nel 2009 abbiamo vinto al Bernabeu e avevamo una squadra a fine ciclo


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Settembre 2015)

Che vi avevo detto ragazzi? Io è da mesi che continuo a dirlo che la Juve non è scarsa. Voi Juventini lo potete confermare. Son pure disposto a cercare i miei vecchi post. Tutti a dire che quest'anno non vincerà nulla etc. Poi fanno ste partite. Ahhhhhh quanto avevo ragione. 

Sia chiaro, Allegri è questo. In Champions va bene, ma in campionato tentenna. Cosa insegna questa partita? Insegna che forse la Juve non vincerà in carrozza il campionato, ma che lotterà fino alla fine per vincerlo. Intanto sono felice che gli sceicchi se lo siano presi in quel posto. Ah, altra cosa: Io lo dicevo che Mandzukic era forte (*mentre tutto il forum o quasi diceva che è uno scarsone*) pure quando lo accostavano al Milan. Altro che paracarro. Ha fatto un gol della madonna e una gran partita di sacrificio. 

Mi sento il Gandhi del calcio


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Settembre 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che farete una partita simile a quella del Milan x Barça di qualche anno fà.. io dico che vincerete!



  allora in Barcellona, aveva si una bella difesa, e un grandioso centrocampo come adesso, ma non aveva un'allenatore( il povero Tito Vilanova, pace all'anima sua, aveva ben altri problemi) , e l'attacco era Messi , Sanchez e Pedro, mica quello di adesso [MENTION=2282]juve_inworld[/MENTION]


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Settembre 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Comunque sono molto soddisfatto dalla squadra, secondo me, meglio dell'anno scorso, abbiamo tantissima qualità, ci manca un bel gioco, appena diventiamo una VERA squadra, possiamo davvero fare belle partite, magari a gennaio Marotta fà il colpaccio e porta un top player a centrocampo, vediamo... ma comunque se tornano Khedira e Marchisio anche li siamo abbastanza coperti.
> 
> Ho la sensazione che farete una partita simile a quella del Milan x Barça di qualche anno fà.. io dico che vincerete!



Il barcellona è il barcellona , è su un altro pianeta rispetto a tutti gli altri, per me un pareggio sarebbe un miracolo ma se dovessimo vincere metto l'avatar di Lichtsteiner(calciatore che odio più al mondo) con scritto forza juve per 1 mese


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Il barcellona è il barcellona , è su un altro pianeta rispetto a tutti gli altri, per me un pareggio sarebbe un miracolo ma se dovessimo vincere metto l'avatar di Lichtsteiner(calciatore che odio più al mondo) con scritto forza juve per 1 mese



Ammazza, azzardi così poco, io corro nudo per la città   [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] 
Dai , fai cose più assurde , tanto mica succede


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ammazza, azzardi così poco, io corro nudo per la città   [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]
> Dai , fai cose più assurde , tanto mica succede



La Roma è un ottima squadra. Non darla per spacciata. Secondo me farete una buona figura. Dovete solo sperare una cosa: Che quelli davanti non sbaglino i gol. Di occasioni ne avrete, ma se le fallite è normale che perdiate. Se invece non sbaglierete la potrete anche portare a casa. Se la Roma gioca come sa giocare un pareggio lo agguanta sicuro, con un po' di fortuna pure una vittoria.
Ah, ricordati pure che voi avete Manolas  che da solo vale più di tutta la difesa del Barca.


----------



## Milan7champions (15 Settembre 2015)

Partita vinta casualmente, rimpallo e palla a Morata che prende palo interno.Il risultato piu giusto era un pareggio, la Juve non vincera' nulla quest'anno, in Europa il Bayern e Barca sono 3 spanne superiori.Il campionato se la gioca ma la Roma e' piu forte


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> La Roma è un ottima squadra. Non darla per spacciata. Secondo me farete una buona figura. Dovete solo sperare una cosa: Che quelli davanti non sbaglino i gol. Di occasioni ne avrete, ma se le fallite è normale che perdiate. Se invece non sbaglierete la potrete anche portare a casa. Se la Roma gioca come sa giocare un pareggio lo agguanta sicuro, con un po' di fortuna pure una vittoria.
> Ah, ricordati pure che voi avete Manolas  che da solo vale più di tutta la difesa del Barca.



La roma invece temo verrà asfaltata. Gli manca chi fa gioco. Pjanic è essenziale per loro. E comunque non sono abituati a difendere. Prevedo una brutta sconfitta.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> La Roma è un ottima squadra. Non darla per spacciata. Secondo me farete una buona figura. Dovete solo sperare una cosa: Che quelli davanti non sbaglino i gol. Di occasioni ne avrete, ma se le fallite è normale che perdiate. Se invece non sbaglierete la potrete anche portare a casa. Se la Roma gioca come sa giocare un pareggio lo agguanta sicuro, con un po' di fortuna pure una vittoria.
> Ah, ricordati pure che voi avete Manolas  che da solo vale più di tutta la difesa del Barca.


Stesse cose che si dicevano alla vigilia di Roma-Bayern , con la differenza, che oggi la squadra, sapendo dei loro limiti, e l'allenatore, non hanno iniziato a vaneggiare come allora 
Pareggio, e con un po di fortuna la vittoria?????   
E la cosa più assurda, da quando ieri notte Compagnoni disse che Gervinho gli ricordava Henry  [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> La roma invece temo verrà asfaltata. Gli manca chi fa gioco. Pjanic è essenziale per loro. E comunque non sono abituati a difendere. Prevedo una brutta sconfitta.



. Ti quoto in toto [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]
A parte su pjanic, lui non avrebbe mica risolto qualcosa


----------



## hiei87 (15 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> allora andiamo per ordine.
> Intanto io non ho mai detto che la juve è morta. QUindi parlando a titolo personale ritengo semplicemente, che sono più deboli e probabilmente non vinceranno lo scudo. Detto questo, per una partita scippata, perché si, hanno fatto 2 tiri e 2 gol, mentre il city ha avuto molte occasioni ( se c'era aguero era tutta un'altra storia, invece della pippa bony), non si può dire vinceranno di nuovo il campionato, e addirittura arriveranno ai quarti!!!! ma ti leggi almeno?? ma prima facciamoli qualificare e poi eventualmente si vedrà. Ricordo per chi magari lo dimentica, che non sono solo 3 partite, esiste pure il girone di ritorno. E' sicuramente un'ottima partenza, ma non vuol dire nulla.



Penso dovresti abbassare un po' i toni. Vincono da 4 anni il campionato, l'anno scorso sono arrivati a un passo dalla finale, e parli come se avessi detto che il Frosinone quest anno farà il triplete...Mi leggo, e non credo di aver detto nulla di assurdo. Hanno vinto la partita più difficile, e il primo posto (con conseguente ottavo facile) è alla loro portata. In campionato, come ho già detto, non hanno avversari credibili. Dici che il mio giudizio è prematuro, e poi li bolli come spacciati per il titolo a causa di 3 partite storte.
Vabbè, chiudiamola qua, manco stessimo parlando del Milan...


----------



## 13-33 (16 Settembre 2015)

Buffon man of the match 3-4 parate molto importante !!!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Penso dovresti abbassare un po' i toni. Vincono da 4 anni il campionato, l'anno scorso sono arrivati a un passo dalla finale, e parli come se avessi detto che il Frosinone quest anno farà il triplete...Mi leggo, e non credo di aver detto nulla di assurdo. Hanno vinto la partita più difficile, e il primo posto (con conseguente ottavo facile) è alla loro portata. In campionato, come ho già detto, non hanno avversari credibili. Dici che il mio giudizio è prematuro, e poi li bolli come spacciati per il titolo a causa di 3 partite storte.
> Vabbè, chiudiamola qua, manco stessimo parlando del Milan...



si vabbè....buonanotte. Leggiamoli i messaggi però, prima di criticare. Dove ho scritto la juve è spacciata???? ho scritto che sono più deboli rispetto all'anno scorso (sfido chiunque a dire il contrario) e che è troppo presto per dire che vinceranno lo scudo così come dire andranno ai quarti! L'anno scorso sono arrivati in finale e quindi? avevano tre top player che ce l'hanno portata. Ora non più. Il gioco latita, e anche se hanno vinto oggi hanno giocato maluccio, e mancano altre 5 partite, ovvero 15 punti. Vacci piano. Ripeto prima di fare certi proclami aspettiamo le partite di ritorno...poi si potranno tirare le somme.


----------



## juve_inworld (16 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si vabbè....buonanotte. Leggiamoli i messaggi però, prima di criticare. Dove ho scritto la juve è spacciata???? ho scritto che sono più deboli rispetto all'anno scorso (sfido chiunque a dire il contrario) e che è troppo presto per dire che vinceranno lo scudo così come dire andranno ai quarti! L'anno scorso sono arrivati in finale e quindi? avevano tre top player che ce l'hanno portata. Ora non più. Il gioco latita, e anche se hanno vinto oggi hanno giocato maluccio, e mancano altre 5 partite, ovvero 15 punti. Vacci piano. Ripeto prima di fare certi proclami aspettiamo le partite di ritorno...poi si potranno tirare le somme.



Secondo me siamo più forti dell'anno scorso, più qualità, più velocita, più giocatori decisivi, poi ognuno la pensa come vuole. Vediamo chi aveva ragione a fine stagione (ma anche nei prossimi anni, visto che i giocatori saranno più o meno questi).


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Stesse cose che si dicevano alla vigilia di Roma-Bayern , con la differenza, che oggi la squadra, sapendo dei loro limiti, e l'allenatore, non hanno iniziato a vaneggiare come allora
> Pareggio, e con un po di fortuna la vittoria?????
> E la cosa più assurda, da quando ieri notte Compagnoni disse che Gervinho gli ricordava Henry  [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]



Ehehe lo so, vado controcorrente, però la Roma mi piace veramente tanto come squadra. Se Garcia la imposta bene e se quelli davanti non sbagliano la portate a casa, ne sono sicuro. Se perderete e pure in malo modo ti farò le mie scuse, in caso contrario vorrò il mio precedente messaggio come tua firma  
Sono fortissimi la davanti, ma dietro ballano parecchio. Soprattutto con gente veloce. Certo se manca Pjanic sarà un po' un casino....Però farete bene lo stesso.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ehehe lo so, vado controcorrente, però la Roma mi piace veramente tanto come squadra. Se Garcia la imposta bene e se quelli davanti non sbagliano la portate a casa, ne sono sicuro. Se perderete e pure in malo modo ti farò le mie scuse, in caso contrario vorrò il mio precedente messaggio come tua firma
> Sono fortissimi la davanti, ma dietro ballano parecchio. Soprattutto con gente veloce. Certo se manca Pjanic sarà un po' un casino....Però farete bene lo stesso.


Quale precedente messaggio  [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]
Niente scuse, mica ti devi scusare


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Settembre 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Secondo me siamo più forti dell'anno scorso, più qualità, più velocita, più giocatori decisivi, poi ognuno la pensa come vuole. Vediamo chi aveva ragione a fine stagione (ma anche nei prossimi anni, visto che i giocatori saranno più o meno questi).



ne riparliamo giustamente più in là. Direi anche dicembre...


----------



## Juve nel cuore (16 Settembre 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Secondo me siamo più forti dell'anno scorso, più qualità, più velocita, più giocatori decisivi, poi ognuno la pensa come vuole. Vediamo chi aveva ragione a fine stagione (ma anche nei prossimi anni, visto che i giocatori saranno più o meno questi).





come dicevo nel topic di commenti sul mercato...x me abbiamo una rosa profondissima con 18-19 potenziali titolari al completo cosa che non abbiamo mai avuto! abbiamo preso tutti giocatori funzionali x caratteristiche...rimane lo scotto x il mancato acquisto di un grande trequartista che ci avrebbe veramente fatto fare il salto di qualità quasi definitivo...però se se allegri riesce a trovare la quadra giusta alla lunga anke io penso che saremo più forti.

una cosa che stasera han sottolineato pochissimi,ci mancavano sia marchisio che khedira stasera(e purtroppo ci mancheranno ancora x un mesetto)


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Settembre 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> come dicevo nel topic di commenti sul mercato...x me abbiamo una rosa profondissima con 18-19 potenziali titolari al completo cosa che non abbiamo mai avuto! abbiamo preso tutti giocatori funzionali x caratteristiche...rimane lo scotto x il mancato acquisto di un grande trequartista che ci avrebbe veramente fatto fare il salto di qualità quasi definitivo...però se se allegri riesce a trovare la quadra giusta alla lunga anke io penso che saremo più forti.
> 
> una cosa che stasera han sottolineato pochissimi,ci mancavano sia marchisio che khedira stasera(e purtroppo ci mancheranno ancora x un mesetto)





scusa chi sarebbero i potenziali titolari?? perché mi sfuggono. A meno che per te sturaro,pereyra, zaza e lemina per te sono potenziali top. Avete perso 3 top player, rimpiazzati male. Dybala non è tevez, khedira non è pirlo e soprattutto non è vidal. stesso discorso per hernanes che oggi è stato un fantasma. 

Riguardo alle assenze, allora diciamola tutta, al city non ha giocato aguero, e silva,sterling e fernandinho non si erano nemmeno allenati perché mezzi infortunati.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (16 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> scusa chi sarebbero i potenziali titolari?? perché mi sfuggono. A meno che per te sturaro,pereyra, zaza e lemina per te sono potenziali top. Avete perso 3 top player, rimpiazzati male. Dybala non è tevez, khedira non è pirlo e soprattutto non è vidal. stesso discorso per hernanes che oggi è stato un fantasma.
> 
> Riguardo alle assenze, allora diciamola tutta, al city non ha giocato aguero, e silva,sterling e fernandinho non si erano nemmeno allenati perché mezzi infortunati.



Buffon;Neto
Lichtsteiner,Caceres,bonucci chiellini barzagli evra alex sandro
marchisio pogba khedira pereyra hernanes asamoah,sturaro(per me ha ottime prospettive,stasera nel secondo tempo si è ripreso e ha fatto molto bene)
cuadrado dybala morata mandzukic.

fai la conta


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Settembre 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Buffon;Neto
> Lichtsteiner,Caceres,bonucci chiellini barzagli evra alex sandro
> marchisio pogba khedira pereyra hernanes asamoah,sturaro(per me ha ottime prospettive,stasera nel secondo tempo si è ripreso e ha fatto molto bene)
> cuadrado dybala morata mandzukic.
> ...



Pereyra asamoah e sturaro non possono essere dei potenziali titolari. Scherzi vero? presentati in champions con un centrocampo del genere e ti massacrano. Possono essere dei ricambi durante la partita ok, ma non sono potenziali titolari. Se poi avere cuadrado,khedira dybala e mandzukic al posto di tevez,pirlo e vidal ti fa pensare di essere potenzialmente più forte buon per te. Intanto con quei 3 sei arrivato in finale e hai vinto tutto in italia. Vediamo adesso cosa combinate con questi.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (16 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Pereyra asamoah e sturaro non possono essere dei potenziali titolari. Scherzi vero? presentati in champions con un centrocampo del genere e ti massacrano. Possono essere dei ricambi durante la partita ok, ma non sono potenziali titolari. Se poi avere cuadrado,khedira dybala e mandzukic al posto di tevez,pirlo e vidal ti fa pensare di essere potenzialmente più forte buon per te. Intanto con quei 3 sei arrivato in finale e hai vinto tutto in italia. Vediamo adesso cosa combinate con questi.



asamoah fino all'anno scorso prima dell'infortunio era titolare fisso.
pereyra è un ricambio di lusso,uno che a partita in corso ti può spaccare la partita.

sturaro potrebbe esserlo,ti ricordo che è stato titolare contro il real madrid. deve migliorare tanto però ha tanta personalità


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Quale precedente messaggio  [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]
> Niente scuse, mica ti devi scusare



Questo 


Shevchenko ha scritto:


> La Roma è un ottima squadra. Non darla per spacciata. Secondo me farete una buona figura. Dovete solo sperare una cosa: Che quelli davanti non sbaglino i gol. Di occasioni ne avrete, ma se le fallite è normale che perdiate. Se invece non sbaglierete la potrete anche portare a casa. Se la Roma gioca come sa giocare un pareggio lo agguanta sicuro, con un po' di fortuna pure una vittoria.
> Ah, ricordati pure che voi avete Manolas  che da solo vale più di tutta la difesa del Barca.



Comunque io tiferò la Roma con tutto me stesso. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2015)

Mai una gioia.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Settembre 2015)

Il City non ha proprio lo spirito Champions.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo a maggio



Ti aspetto al varco 

Anzitutto mai nessuno nelle storia del calcio e del mondo forse, ha mai vinto il campionato perdendo le prime due;

Quest' anno la Roma è forte forte, non la prendete più.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> C'è un rating uefa da raggiungere e Germania/Spagna sono inavvicinabili. L'Inghilterra è a tiro e eliminare le squadre inglesi è un vantaggio per tutte le italiane.



Germania avvicinabilissima, tanto quanto l' Inghilterra. Se facciamo una stagione alla pari (senza chiedere le prestazioni dello scorso anno), dalla prossima stagione Inghilterra - Germania - Italia saranno tutte appaiate, da li bisognerà giocarsela.


----------



## DOOOOD (16 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Il barcellona è il barcellona , è su un altro pianeta rispetto a tutti gli altri, per me un pareggio sarebbe un miracolo ma se dovessimo vincere metto l'avatar di Lichtsteiner(calciatore che odio più al mondo) con scritto forza juve per 1 mese



segnata.

Non abbiamo fatto nulla di stratosferico rispetto al chievo, un po' più di fortuna, un buffon in stato di grazia (per la verità dall'inizio della stagione) e la buona trovata di mettere cuadrado interno che ha fatto un ottima partita in entrambe le fasi.
per il resto alcuni giocatori stanno crescendo di condizione ed il livello della rosa è ottimo.

Anche io ritengo sia stato un validissimo mercato, nell'immediato abbiamo perso qualcosa visto lo strapotere di Tevez lo scorso anno, ma nel complesso la rosa si è rinforzata.

4° gol della coppia Morata/Dybala (devono arrivare a 40 xd è la mia scommessa annuale, non solo qui nel forum)


----------



## Gianni23 (16 Settembre 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Il City non ha proprio lo spirito Champions.



Perchè invece la juve...


----------



## Milan7champions (16 Settembre 2015)

Fino a quando ci sono queste corazzate, Real, Barcellona ,Bayern dormo sonni tranquilli


----------



## prebozzio (16 Settembre 2015)

Molto felice per la Juve. 

Il campionato ha bisogno di una grande Juve, la Roma deve meritarselo questo scudetto e l'Inter... beh, non voglio neanche pensare a questa Inter brutta campione d'Italia.


----------



## Sir Pilade (16 Settembre 2015)

Non me l'aspettavo, ma non mi dispiace, in Europa (almeno fino alle semifinali  ) tifo sempre le italiane! 
E' in campionato e in Coppa Italia che mi permetto di gufare la Juve!


----------



## alessandro77 (16 Settembre 2015)

grande Juventus e Buffon in particolare, ma il Manchester City ha dimostrato di essere, ancora una volta per me, la squadra più sopravvalutata d'Europa


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Settembre 2015)

Ottimo se la giuenz arriva fino ai quarti o semi per alzare ancor di più il ranking 

Poi


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Non me l'aspettavo, ma non mi dispiace, in Europa (almeno fino alle semifinali  ) tifo sempre le italiane!
> E' in campionato e in Coppa Italia che mi permetto di gufare la Juve!



.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Germania avvicinabilissima, tanto quanto l' Inghilterra. Se facciamo una stagione alla pari (senza chiedere le prestazioni dello scorso anno), dalla prossima stagione Inghilterra - Germania - Italia saranno tutte appaiate, da li bisognerà giocarsela.


La Spagna invece se ne sta in panciolle in prima posizione vero [MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Fino a quando ci sono queste corazzate, Real, Barcellona ,Bayern dormo sonni tranquilli



Il Real con Benitez, non è che sia sicuro al 100% , le altre due ( di cui una la dobbiamo sfidare noi stasera  ) sono assolutamente di un'altro livello


----------



## Juve nel cuore (16 Settembre 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Perchè invece la juve...



beh...direi che qualche passo in avanti l'abbiamo fatto...o battere Real madrid, Manchester city e arrivare in finale di Champions è sempre e solo cúlo e gli avversari che sono scarsi?


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> La Spagna invece se ne sta in panciolle in prima posizione vero [MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION]



Si..la Spagna direi che è inarrivabile..ora e per i prossimi 10 anni...fanno troppi punti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si..la Spagna direi che è inarrivabile..ora e per i prossimi 10 anni...fanno troppi punti.



Beati loro che possono gufarsi, senza pensare al ranking


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> La Spagna invece se ne sta in panciolle in prima posizione vero [MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION]


La Germania è a +6, mentre l'Inghilterra a +5 da noi. La Spagna a +20 sulla Germania, giusto per capirci.


----------



## Fedeshi (16 Settembre 2015)

Almeno noi siamo scarsi causa società incompetente ma le due di Manchester che devono dire?


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Germania è a +6, mentre l'Inghilterra a +5 da noi. La Spagna a +20 sulla Germania, giusto per capirci.



Ammazza, io pensavo che il distacco era si grosso, ma non così


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ammazza, io pensavo che il distacco era si grosso, ma non così


Roba che la Spagna ne porterà 4 per i prossimi 20 anni.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Roba che la Spagna ne porterà 4 per i prossimi 20 anni.



Beati loro


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2015)

Lo Utd fino a 4-5 anni fa era una squadra che in Champions era solida, poi col tempo hanno sbagliato alcune scelte e hanno cominciato a fare mercato comprando figurine e assimilando squadre come se fosse un album Panini, non che prima non lo facessero, ma ora si nota ancora di più come manchi compattezza, un certo giro palla che ora è inesistente, i centrali giocano tantissimi palloni e i terzini spingono ma vengono serviti poco, la manovra è di una lentezza disarmante, Bastiano è spesso in difficoltà perché ora gli tocca correre e fare entrambe le fasi, al Bayern aveva molta meno pressione dietro e poteva quasi giocare in ciabatte (per ora non ci azzecca nulla in questa squadra).
L'acquisto Di Maria è un po' il simbolo di questo Utd, una squadra che fa un colpo pazzesco e l'anno dopo lo rivende perché non si è inserito a dovere, ora secondo me sono un guazzabuglio di giocatori gestiti male, questa squadra prenderebbe batoste se andasse a giocare contro la big europea di turno e in trasferta ha sofferto pure contro un modesto Psv.
Per il City invece non è nulla di nuovo, anni fa persero addirittura col Napoli pareggiando l'andata in casa, anche loro sono una squadra che ben che gli vada va a casa agli ottavi e con tutti i soldi che hanno speso è un disastro bello e buono.
Se il Milan fosse tornato a livelli normali e le altre italiane avessero fatto una buona stagione come la scorsa l'Inghilterra si sarebbe superata tranquillamente, siamo l'ago della bilancia ormai e finché rimaniamo in uno status di provinciale decaduta sarà una fatica immane per il calcio italiano.
Non è la Lazio che dovrebbe andare a prendere le scoppole ai playoff, ma noi, non per niente siamo l'unica squadra che negli ultimi anni si è qualificata passando per il terzo posto, e non eravamo certo uno squadrone però almeno fino agli ottavi ci arrivavamo.


----------



## Gianni23 (16 Settembre 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> beh...direi che qualche passo in avanti l'abbiamo fatto...o battere Real madrid, Manchester city e arrivare in finale di Champions è sempre e solo cúlo e gli avversari che sono scarsi?



Non è stata sicuramente solo fortuna, ma rimane un exploit difficilmente ripetibile. La stagione prima per esempio siete usciti ai gironi. Essere una squadra da Champions vuol dire ottenere ogni anno ottimi piazzamenti ed essere sempre tra le migliori. Non mi pare proprio il vostro caso, almeno da un pò di anni a questa parte.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (16 Settembre 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Non è stata sicuramente solo fortuna, ma rimane un exploit difficilmente ripetibile. La stagione prima per esempio siete usciti ai gironi. Essere una squadra da Champions vuol dire ottenere ogni anno ottimi piazzamenti ed essere sempre tra le migliori. Non mi pare proprio il vostro caso, almeno da un pò di anni a questa parte.


La Juve ha ricostruito proprio per diventare a livello Champions. 9 anni fa eravamo in serie B, 4 anni fa fuori dall'Europa. In 3 anni un quarto e una finale di champions, più la semifinale di Europa League. Da quando siamo tornati in Europa (2012) le uniche squadre che hanno fatto più punti di noi nel ranking UEFA sono Real, Barca e Bayern, direi che i risultati cominciano a vedersi. Comunque aspettiamo a vedere cosa succederà negli anni, però sembreremmo sulla buona strada.


----------

